# What is difference between Socket 1155 & 1156?



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 30, 2011)

I know that Socket 1155 the latest socket. Both support second generation icore processors. So why should one opt for the latest instead of older one? Is there any performance gain in it?

I was planning to buy AMD processor some time ago but decided to go with i5 2400. But I'm confused between these two sockets. 

Btw I believe in buying a totally new PC after 3-4 years of use instead of upgrading, so plz let me know, should I go 1155 or 1156.


----------



## Nexus (Dec 30, 2011)

1155--


Spoiler



This socket is targeted towards the mainstream PC users. You will find that it can play games, and will even perform well in rendering, video editing, etc. The performance gap between this socket and 1366 decreases exponentially if you are able to buy a K series 1155 socket processor and overclock it. This socket is the most powerful in terms of efficiency per core. However, the hexacore options for the Socket 1366 will overtake this socket any day when performing most tasks.

Pros-
Best price to performance ratio
Integrated graphics option (H Series Chipset)
Most efficient use of cores
New socket that will last for a while
Supports modern video cards and technologies (and will for some time)

Cons of the Socket 1155:
Motherboards are steadily increasing in price ever since the recall
Low Motherboard availability
Overwhelming amount of Chipset Options
No hexacore options
Less PCIe capabilities than the x58 (socket 1366)
Dual Channel Memory



1156-


Spoiler



It seems like not long ago that Intel just released Socket 1156 to the public. This socket was the prior mainstream socket. With the advent of Socket 1155 (Sandybridge), this socket is now being phased out. This will create lower prices for Socket 1156′s current offerings, but don’t expect any chances of upgrading the CPU on this socket it in the future. You will be at the end of the road.

Pros of Socket 1156
Good performance
Steadily decreasing in price
Good lineup of options

Cons of Socket 1156
Being phased out (already!)
Not many PCIe options
Dual Channel Memory



Opinion of the editor(place where I found this article, as I also faced same problem some time ago.)
Wait for socket 2011.


----------



## Sam777 (Dec 30, 2011)

6Diablo9 said:


> Both support second generation icore processors.



Only socket 1155 support second generation icore processors.socket 1156 support first generation icore processors.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sam777 said:


> Only socket 1155 support second generation icore processors.socket 1156 support first generation icore processors.



Then how is this motherboard a Socket 1156 one and still supports Second generation processors.
ASUS P7H55-M LX Motherboard for Intel 2nd GEN i7/i5/i3 CPU 3 YR Warranty | eBay


----------



## Tenida (Dec 31, 2011)

6Diablo9 said:


> Then how is this motherboard a Socket 1156 one and still supports Second generation processors.
> ASUS P7H55-M LX Motherboard for Intel 2nd GEN i7/i5/i3 CPU 3 YR Warranty | eBay



That ad title is wrong.Kindly check the specification section it's  clearly written that motherboard supports Intel's Lynnfield and clarkdale based processor in LGA 1156 package.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 31, 2011)

^^ Damn those guys, and I was considering buying that motherboard.

Also damn Intel for changing their socket type over just the next generation processors.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 31, 2011)

If you're buying a socket 1155 based motherboard, they will be based on the following chipset:-

Intel H61->Cheapest one with only USB 2.0 and SATA 2 3Gbps without overcloking. Onboard Display
Intel H67 -> Midrange Value: USB 3.0 and SATA III 6 Gbps but without overclocking, Onboard Display
Intel P67-> High-end, supports overclocking but no on-board display
Intel Z68-> Most advanced, support all the features mentioned above + onboard DIsplay


----------

